
Forest Fires Are Setting Chernobyl's Radiation Free - oedmarap
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/08/chernobyl-fires/615067/
======
deeblering4
Firefighters seem to be the first people hurt in this type of incident when
responding to fires before realizing radiation is involved (granted the
Chernobyl area is a big clue nowadays)

I wonder, has it become protocol to check radiation levels during fire
response?

